# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Is Emmerdale too conservative in terms of sex scenes?

## Serena Williams

Hello I have a question I notice when vanessa and Adam had a scene this week  in a bed was after the sex. Why was there no intense sex scene? Is British society prudish about sex? I understand in England emmerdale is shown in the early evening. However, in North America there is a soap called days of our lives and they show intense sex scenes during the afternoon. Is it a cultural thing? I also notice the gay couple aaron and robert have not had a sex scene either in a bed. I do not understand why the sex scenes are so conservative? Aaron and Robert kissing scenes are not intense enough or passionate enough. I understand ryan hawley and Danny miller are straight in real life and it shows sometimes especially when they kiss. There seems to be hesitation on the actors part a fear of appearing  too gay.

----------


## alan45

Its called the watershed.  No Adult material before 9-00pm

----------


## xloolx

I agree, they have definitely toned it down a lot over the past couple of years. I get the watershed part but I remember on Hollyoaks Tony and Sinead were literally ripping each others clothes off, and Hollyoaks is on earlier. Maybe Emmerdale should have a warning at the start of it for adult content then people would have been warned, Home and Away sometimes do this, mostly for warning of violence. I personally think they should ramp it up a bit.

----------


## Serena Williams

I remember looking on youtube and I saw katie and robert having sex in a bed it was from 10 years ago. I think emmerdale really needs to spice things up. I sincerely hope aaron and robert get a proper sex scene. I am not asking for gay porn but I do not like seein danny miller with his shirt on during sex scenes. It is lame.

----------


## Serena Williams

> Its called the watershed.  No Adult material before 9-00pm


 kissing in a bed is not adult material. I have seen chas and Carl kiss in a bed yet aaron has to wear a shirt in his sex scene with robert. Seems homophobic.

----------


## xloolx

> kissing in a bed is not adult material. I have seen chas and Carl kiss in a bed yet aaron has to wear a shirt in his sex scene with robert. Seems homophobic.


Does he not wear it due to his self harm scars??

----------


## xloolx

> I remember looking on youtube and I saw katie and robert having sex in a bed it was from 10 years ago. I think emmerdale really needs to spice things up. I sincerely hope aaron and robert get a proper sex scene. I am not asking for gay porn but I do not like seein danny miller with his shirt on during sex scenes. It is lame.


I think over time people have become to uptight when it comes to this kind of thing and maybe Emmerdale wants to avoid complaints.

----------


## xloolx

> I remember looking on youtube and I saw katie and robert having sex in a bed it was from 10 years ago. I think emmerdale really needs to spice things up. I sincerely hope aaron and robert get a proper sex scene. I am not asking for gay porn but I do not like seein danny miller with his shirt on during sex scenes. It is lame.


I think over time people have become to uptight when it comes to this kind of thing and maybe Emmerdale wants to avoid complaints.

----------


## lizann

oh yes ross in the buff please

----------


## Dazzle

> I think over time people have become to uptight when it comes to this kind of thing and maybe Emmerdale wants to avoid complaints.


I think that's true.  I'm not an Emmerdale viewer but the same could be said of EastEnders and Coronation Street.  There's never any sex scenes and only the occasional scene of a couple in bed (and very rarely a gay couple).  Not that I think that's necessarily a bad thing at 7.30 pm, but the difference between what's shown for straight and what's shown for gay couples _is_ bad in my opinion.  Unfortunately, even gay kisses pre-watershed can result in lots of complaints from a vocal minority here in the UK.  It's so backwards!!

I remember being shocked at Todd and Marcus kissing on a settee, both topless, in Corrie a few months ago.  I wasn't shocked because of the content (I'm a fan of gay dramas Cucumber and Looking which can be quite explicit) but because Corrie were a lot less subtle than usual.  I think there were complaints about that scene IIRC.

Some people are very frightened of their children being exposed to the idea of homosexuality and these are often the types that complain.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

